# Ivan Rakitic vs Toni Kroos



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Proseguo col progetto innescato insieme col buon Fabry, ecco un altro confronto.

Toni Kroos contro Ivan Rakitic. Un confronto tra i due super acquisti dei centrocampi di Real Madrid e Barcelona. Partendo, soprattuto, dal presupposto che entrambi vengano da buonissime stagioni e che altrettanto abbiano dovuto reggere la pressione delle attese, seppur con prospettiva differente. Al tedesco l'arduo compito di non far rimpiangere Xabi Alonso, probabilmente il regista più completo che sia rimasto in attività (soprattutto per apporto difensivo, cosa che né Pirlo, tantomeno Xavi sono in grado di dare con continuità), visti i ritiri di Scholes e Van Bommel. Il croato, invece, doveva dimostrare di essere pronto al grande, grandissimo salto, dopo aver dimostrato ottime cose con la maglia del Siviglia. E altrettanto doveva essere in grado di distogliere l'attenzione dal futuro partente Xavi. A mio modo di vedere i risultati di entrambi sono stati più che buoni, se non ottimi, dimostrandosi più che degni ad alti, altissimi livelli. Ritengo, comunque, la stagione di Rakitic superiore sia per continuità che per esplosività. Probabilmente la vera ''rivelazione'' del centrocampo blaugrana. Il confronto, poi, scinde dall'anno appena conclusosi e sfocia verso il generico;


Toni Kroos è probabilmente uno dei prototipi di centrocampista moderno, uno dei veri prodotti del calcio attuale. L'ex-Bayern Monaco è infatti capace di abbinare solidi attributi fisici ad eleganti caratteristiche tecniche. Il tedesco ha nelle sue corde l'abilità di contribuire a tutto campo sia in fase offensiva che difensiva. La sua visione di gioco, poi, si congiunge perfettamente anche ad una discreta interdizione, probabilmente più che discreta, in grado di donargli un equilibrio assolutamente invidiabile. Potrebbe viaggiare dal mediano puro, al centrocampista centrale, finendo con l'essere persino un trequartista atipico. E' in grado di ragionare palla al piede con un ottimo ritmo ed è encomiabile sia nel lancio che nella giocata a pochi tocchi. Probabilmente l'errore più grande del Bayern Monaco è stato proprio quello di cedere lui, un calciatore chiave si desidera tecnica, equilibrio e copertura in determinate zolle del campo. Tuttavia si può scorgere in lui una personalità non così eccelsa e leggermente carente. In Germania era oscurato da personalità come quelle di Ribery e Muller (forse, caratterialmente, il calciatore più tosto di cui il Bayern dispone). E non è di certo un trascinatore. Non a caso la mancanza di Modric si è sentita pesantemente e il buon Toni non è riuscito a colmare la sua assenza, nonostante le straordinarie doti ed il buon rendimento. Vedo in lui, dunque, un incapacità di farsi carico della squadra. Ed è assolutamente curioso quanto risulti un comprimario, viste le sue eccezionali capacità. L'abilità nel costruire la manovra resta comunque sublime, nonostante abbia ancora margini di miglioramento e debba certamente macinare gioco per raggiungere il livello del suo compagno di reparto.


Quanto a Rakitic, è un calciatore senza dubbio più esplosivo. E' senza dubbio micidiale nell'innescare il reparto d'attacco. In questa generazione moderna ritengo sia il numero 10 con maggior qualità nella giocata per i compagni. Non si tratta solo di altruismo, ma semplicemente di qualità. Nei filtranti risulta quasi perfetto e se si getta un occhio sul numero di assist ci si accorge di quanto possa essere fatale e precisa la sua visione di gioco. E' il calciatore più simile a Rui Costa dei bei tempi per tali caratteristiche. Ma è decisamente più dinamico, vede anche la porta, ha un tiro potente ed è rapido. Sorprendenti, poi, sono i mutamenti in mezzala, i quali danno vita ad inserimenti ben organizzati dai tagli dei compagni. E' un calciatore totale in fase offensiva. E a differenza di Kroos è un vero e proprio trascinatore, con un buon carisma. Lo era nel Siviglia e, per quanto assurdo, ha mostrato di poterlo essere anche nel Barcelona, nonostante venga oscurato da nomi di alta classe sulla carta irraggiungibili. Non è facile distinguersi per personalità in un Barcelona con personaggi di un certo calibro. Ritengo però che il croato, dal nulla, in partita, possa sbloccare la situazione semplicemente creando un'occasione. A differenza del tedesco, però, non rispetta spesso la posizione in campo e tende ad avanzare troppo o a trovarsi fuori posizione, finendo spesso con l'essere troppo insistente e inconcludente. In fase di ripiego mostra delle difficoltà ma non tali da renderlo un disastro, seppur abbia diverse lacune in questo. 


Detto ciò, io ritengo la stagione 2014-2015 di Rakitic migliore e forse neanche di poco. Ma nonostante il mio amore per i trequartisti veri, preferisco, generalmente, Toni Kroos. Ritengo che quest'ultimo possa migliorare ancor di più e penso che la sua intelligenza tattica superi abbastanza quella del croato, anche per disciplina negli schemi. In lui vedo inoltre una quantità di classe che nell'ex-Siviglia non vedo. Restano comunque due centrocampisti dalla grande evoluzione che, se potessi, prenderei al volo.


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

@Splendidi Incisivi @Fabry_cekko [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Rakitic è l'unico degno centrocampista del Barcellona. Forte, ma non uno dei migliori in circolazione.

Toni Kroos è in giocatore che amo. Intelligente, tecnico, bravo a togliere il pallone, gran tiro (anche se a Madrid lo sta provando pochissimo).
Quest'anno ha giocato benissimo nonostante si vedeva che gli mancava il fiato (forse per via del Mondiale).
Non è un giocatore che ti fa vincere una partita, ma averlo in squadra è una garanzia.
Poi per me è stato il miglior giocatore dei mondiali 2014 e mi sembra che vinse pure un premio su questo...

A soli 25 anni sta facendo una carriera da sogno Toni...protagonista con il Bayern Monaco vincendo tutto, vince il mondiale e passa al Real Madrid. Meglio di così non si può...


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2015)

Due giocatori diversi, il tedesco è un giocatore più statico e di posizione, un giocatore a mio avviso più di equilibrio. Il secondo è un giocatore più dinamico, più a tutto campo. Per me sono perfetti per giocare assieme in un centrocampo a tre.


----------



## Snake (25 Giugno 2015)

Sono due giocatori completamente diversi, Kroos regista classico, Rakitic trequartista incursore che nel Barca si è dovuto adattare a giocare da mezz'ala ma in realtà il suo ruolo non è quello, il vero Rakitic è quello visto in Andalusia dove venivano esaltate al massimo le sue doti di incursore in una squadra che giocava prevalentemente di contrattacco, non a caso nel Barca quest'anno ha segnato meno gol e distribuito meno assist. Giudico la sua stagione molto positiva proprio per il fatto che si è dovuto sacrificare e adattare in un ruolo delicato facendo tanto lavoro sporco cosa di cui il Barca aveva disperatamente bisogno con Xavi ormai non più in grado di reggere certi ritmi.

Per quanto riguarda Kroos ha pagato un sovra utilizzo che lo ha portato all'esaurimento fisico negli ultimi mesi della stagione, lo considero comunque un giocatore di categoria superiore rispetto al croato.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Giugno 2015)

Per me Kroos è superiore a Rakitic, e forse anche a Modric.

Impazza la moda dei confronti su Milanworld


----------



## hiei87 (25 Giugno 2015)

Fino a qualche mese fa avrei detto Kroos senza pensarci. Sicuramente gli ultimi mesi hanno spostato leggermente gli equilibri, ma bisogna anche stare attenti a farsi influenzare in maniera eccessiva dai risultati conseguiti di recente.
Rakitic ha avuto forse la sfortuna (o il demerito) di aver perso qualche anno prima di esprimere al meglio il suo potenziale. E' arrivato tardi in una big, ma ha dimostrato di sapersi adattare alla grande in un contesto di gioco non facile, modificando in parte il suo modo di giocare, ma al tempo stesso mantenendo nel suo arsenale alcuni sprizzi di fantasia che in "provincia" gli permettevano di essere leader assoluto della trequarti e custode delle trame offensive della squadra.
Kroos è praticamente il prototipo del regista moderno. La puntualità, la compattezza e la precisione teutonica applicata al ruolo. Il che è sicuramente un merito, ma può finire col renderlo, nei momenti di minore brillantezza sua e della squadra, un po' più prevedibile e meno capace di far saltare il banco con una giocata.
In generale comunque penso che tra i due il tedesco sia superiore. Sicuramente ha avuto finora una carriera migliore e ha probabilmente margini di crescita maggiori.
In ogni caso le somme si tireranno tra qualche anno...


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me Kroos è superiore a Rakitic, e forse anche a Modric.
> 
> Impazza la moda dei confronti su Milanworld



a modric no, comunque per me si può fare il paragone modric rakitic, ma kroos lo puoi paragonare a busquets mscherano, a questa gente qua, ormai è diventato un giocatore di equilibrio anche se è bravo ad organizzare il gioco e ha un bel tiro, per me kroos è il vertice basso più forte in circolazione..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Kroos è uno dei miei calciatori preferiti in assoluto tra quelli in attività.


----------



## Torros (25 Giugno 2015)

Preferisco Kroos che mi penso sia uno dei giocatori più simili a Pirlo. Rakitic è comunque fortissimo e credo sottovalutato.


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Fino a qualche mese fa avrei detto Kroos senza pensarci. Sicuramente gli ultimi mesi hanno spostato leggermente gli equilibri, ma bisogna anche stare attenti a farsi influenzare in maniera eccessiva dai risultati conseguiti di recente.
> Rakitic ha avuto forse la sfortuna (o il demerito) di aver perso qualche anno prima di esprimere al meglio il suo potenziale. E' arrivato tardi in una big, ma ha dimostrato di sapersi adattare alla grande in un contesto di gioco non facile, modificando in parte il suo modo di giocare, ma al tempo stesso mantenendo nel suo arsenale alcuni sprizzi di fantasia che in "provincia" gli permettevano di essere leader assoluto della trequarti e custode delle trame offensive della squadra.
> Kroos è praticamente il prototipo del regista moderno. La puntualità, la compattezza e la precisione teutonica applicata al ruolo. Il che è sicuramente un merito, ma può finire col renderlo, nei momenti di minore brillantezza sua e della squadra, un po' più prevedibile e meno capace di far saltare il banco con una giocata.
> In generale comunque penso che tra i due il tedesco sia superiore. Sicuramente ha avuto finora una carriera migliore e ha probabilmente margini di crescita maggiori.
> In ogni caso le somme si tireranno tra qualche anno...



Già, difatti anch'io ritengo Kroos uno dei calciatori più moderni in attività. Il punto a sfavore nei confronti di Rakitic è proprio quello. Quando il gioco si fa duro il croato può risolverti la partita con una giocata. Kroos no.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kroos è uno dei miei calciatori preferiti in assoluto tra quelli in attività.



Come mai? E di Rakitic che dici? Argomenta, sommo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come mai? E di Rakitic che dici? Argomenta, sommo


Non c'è bisogno di troppe spiegazioni, è un regista dalla tecnica sopraffina ma è anche un giocatore moderno, capace di contribuire in fase di non possesso e di interdizione, è il giocatore che quindi puoi piazzare nel cuor del tuo centrocampo per creare gioco e per far girare la squadra. Per me in ogni grande squadra che si rispetti è indispensabile un Kroos.
Rakitic è un giocatore diverso, non è un regista basso come Kroos ma è un giocatore molto più offensivo, gli piace giocare sulla trequarti prima ancora che a centrocampo e aggredisce la difesa avversaria con le sue incursioni, infatti come ha detto Snake è il trequartista il suo ruolo naturale, tuttavia è un giocatore totale capace di interpretare praticamente qualsiasi ruolo del centrocampo, di fatto quest'anno si è reinventato meravigliosamente mezz'ala nel Barcellona risultando, secondo il mio parere, praticamente il migliore del Barcellona a centrocampo e quindi dopo i tre alieni là davanti.
Tra i due, immaginando di avere budget illimitato e una squadra da ricostruire, prenderei Kroos però perché Kroos può essere il cuore ed il motore di ogni squadra, essendo invece Rakitic un giocatore d'attacco, in questo senso posso trovare anche altri centrocampisti offensivi del suo livello, mentre di registi alla Kroos ce ne sono decisamente di meno.


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di troppe spiegazioni, è un regista dalla tecnica sopraffina ma è anche un giocatore moderno, capace di contribuire in fase di non possesso e di interdizione, è il giocatore che quindi puoi piazzare nel cuor del tuo centrocampo per creare gioco e per far girare la squadra. Per me in ogni grande squadra che si rispetti è indispensabile un Kroos.
> Rakitic è un giocatore diverso, non è un regista basso come Kroos ma è un giocatore molto più offensivo, gli piace giocare sulla trequarti prima ancora che a centrocampo e aggredisce la difesa avversaria con le sue incursioni, infatti come ha detto Snake è il trequartista il suo ruolo naturale, tuttavia è un giocatore totale capace di interpretare praticamente qualsiasi ruolo del centrocampo, di fatto quest'anno si è reinventato meravigliosamente mezz'ala nel Barcellona risultando, secondo il mio parere, praticamente il migliore del Barcellona a centrocampo e quindi dopo i tre alieni là davanti.
> Tra i due, immaginando di avere budget illimitato e una squadra da ricostruire, prenderei Kroos però perché Kroos può essere il cuore ed il motore di ogni squadra, essendo invece Rakitic un giocatore d'attacco, in questo senso posso trovare anche altri centrocampisti offensivi del suo livello, mentre di registi alla Kroos ce ne sono decisamente di meno.



Discorso sul quale sono completamente d'accordo. Kroos infatti è completissimo sia difensivamente che in fase di impostazione. Però come ho detto vedo in lui una grossa lacuna di personalità, difatti ha fatto rimpiangere non poco l'assenza di Modric. Su Rakitic è propriamente il mio pensiero; dopo i tre davanti è stato il migliore. Anche perché ad Iniesta ho visto fare ben poco, se escludiamo la grande prestazione contro il PSG. Continuo a pensare che forse il croato nell'ultimo passaggio sia il migliore al mondo. Ormai i trequartisti di oggi sono dinamici, si allargano, cercano il taglio e si inseriscono. Ma non hanno più la visione che imbecca l'attaccante in porta. Lui ce l'ha e ne ha pure da vendere. Mi è sempre piaciuto come calciatore, ma che si confermasse così forte ad alti livelli ne dubitavo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Discorso sul quale sono completamente d'accordo. Kroos infatti è completissimo sia difensivamente che in fase di impostazione. Però come ho detto vedo in lui una grossa lacuna di personalità, difatti ha fatto rimpiangere non poco l'assenza di Modric. Su Rakitic è propriamente il mio pensiero; dopo i tre davanti è stato il migliore. Anche perché ad Iniesta ho visto fare ben poco, se escludiamo la grande prestazione contro il PSG. *Continuo a pensare che forse il croato nell'ultimo passaggio sia il migliore al mondo*. Ormai i trequartisti di oggi sono dinamici, si allargano, cercano il taglio e si inseriscono. Ma non hanno più la visione che imbecca l'attaccante in porta. Lui ce l'ha e ne ha pure da vendere. Mi è sempre piaciuto come calciatore, ma che si confermasse così forte ad alti livelli ne dubitavo.


Ed è questo che lo rende un vero trequartista, uno dei migliori anzi, visto che abbina tecnica a quantità. Sulla personalità di Kroos non mi faccio troppi problemi, io preferisco avere giocatori di personalità davanti.


----------



## Snake (26 Giugno 2015)

Il giocatore col miglior ultimo passaggio al mondo è un giocatore del Barcellona ma non è Rakitic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il giocatore col miglior ultimo passaggio al mondo è un giocatore del Barcellona ma non è Rakitic


Lui non fa testo, stiamo parlando di esseri umani


----------



## hiei87 (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già, difatti anch'io ritengo Kroos uno dei calciatori più moderni in attività. Il punto a sfavore nei confronti di Rakitic è proprio quello. Quando il gioco si fa duro il croato può risolverti la partita con una giocata. Kroos no.



Sì....è uno che fa praticamente sempre la cosa giusta. L'ordinario lo fa alla grande, a volte va anche un pochino oltre, ma difficilmente fa lo straordinario.
Per dire, un Pirlo sbagliava molto di più, osava anche molto di più, ma a volte tirava (e tira tutt'ora) dal cilindro giocate impensabili....
Rakitic sono curioso di vederlo l'anno prossimo. Quest anno si è inserito in punta di piedi e con la massima umiltà, e, nella seconda parte della stagione, ha saputo a tratti andare oltre l'ordinaria amministrazione. Vedremo se continuerà ad essere un utilissimo elemento dell'elastico di centrocampo del Barca o se ne diventerà il leader.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il giocatore col miglior ultimo passaggio al mondo è un giocatore del Barcellona ma non è Rakitic



Ma infatti Messi va estraniato da qualunque confronto o ragionamento. E' un fuori corso.



hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì....è uno che fa praticamente sempre la cosa giusta. L'ordinario lo fa alla grande, a volte va anche un pochino oltre, ma difficilmente fa lo straordinario.
> Per dire, un Pirlo sbagliava molto di più, osava anche molto di più, ma a volte tirava (e tira tutt'ora) dal cilindro giocate impensabili....
> Rakitic sono curioso di vederlo l'anno prossimo. Quest anno si è inserito in punta di piedi e con la massima umiltà, e, nella seconda parte della stagione, ha saputo a tratti andare oltre l'ordinaria amministrazione. Vedremo se continuerà ad essere un utilissimo elemento dell'elastico di centrocampo del Barca o se ne diventerà il leader.



Forse hai usato un termine perfetto: ordinario. Kroos svolge ottimamente il lavoro di un comprimario sulla carta, pur non essendolo. Ma altresì fa benissimo i compiti difensivi. Tuttavia quando si alza la pressione non rende al meglio come potrebbero fare un Pirlo od uno Xavi. E' un grosso limite secondo me. Rakitic son curioso anch'io di vederlo l'anno prossimo. E' un calciatore dal quale non mi sarei mai aspettato un salto così grande. In pratica in carriera ha già vinto tutto. Vedremo che motivazioni avrà.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Giugno 2015)

Rakitic ha avuto uno sviluppo alla Schweinsteiger, acerbo e senza un ruolo definito allo Schalke poi è esploso... ma mi è sempre piaciuto e l'avrei preso anni fa al posto di Seedorf (ma si sa, la lungimiranza in questa società è un termine che non esiste).

P.S. pagato dal Barcellona 20 milioni l'anno scorso

Kroos sinceramente non mi sembra nulla di fuori dal comune, non spacca le partite, non le decide, ma un centrocampista che vorrei sempre in squadra, ordinato, preciso, attento


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2015)

Rakitic giocatore che adoro sin dai tempi dello schalke perchè sa fare tutto, e quest'anno ha avuto una stagione ottima, ma Kroos lo considero assieme ad Iniesta e Yaya Tourè il miglior centrocampista al mondo


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

Rakitic incredibilmente al momento si magna perfino Modric.


Kroos probabilmente è andato nella squadra sbagliata ma lo adoro.


Al momento comunque dico Rakitic.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Giugno 2015)

Preferisco in assoluto Kroos!!Mi pare che nel Bayern giocava quasi sempre da mezzala. Infatti secondo me il suo ruolo non è quello del regista.Sia chiaro, lo fa in maniera a dir poco divina, ma ho notato che rispetto a quando giocava nel Bayern, va poco al tiro.Questo è un peccato perchè Toni ha una sleppa da fuori che fa paura.Lo seguo da sempre...E' un calciatore che mi fa impazzire.Tecnico,intelligente,serio,bravo anche in fase difensiva.Insomma un vero mostro.

Rackitic è fortissimo pure lui, ma a differenza di Kroos mi sembra un calciatore che basa il suo gioco più sul fisico che sulla pura tecnica.Per l'amor di Dio è fortissimo, ma questa cosa mi fa pensare che la carriera di Rackitic sarà molto più breve rispetto a quella di Kroos, almeno ad alti livelli.Toni per me è più completo.Forse quest'anno Ivan è stato più decisivo, ma vorrei ricordare che Kroos è stato il calciatore che ha giocato più partite nel Real Madrid.E' arrivato a fine stagione col collo strozzato.
Arrigo Sacchi durante le trasmissioni sulla Champions disse che Kross a Madrid lo chiamano "Il Geometra" perchè sa sempre cosa fare e non sbaglia praticamente mai nulla.Ha una media di passaggi riusciti che fa paura.Non vorrei dire cavolate, ma mi pare che pure Ancelotti disse che a Kross non doveva mai dire nulla perchè entrava in campo sapendo già cosa fare.

Se mi dissero nella tua squadra vuoi Kroos o Rackitic prendo sempre e comunque il primo.Ripeto forse quest'anno è stato meglio Ivan,ma come valore assoluto per me non c'è storia.Ah ultima cosa: Mi pare che sia stato eletto miglior calciatore del Mondiale 2014.Infatti fece i numeri...


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2015)

tutti e due pagati relativamente poco...anzi pochissimo...rakitic 15 e kroos 25...a me piace tanto rakitic...uno che se pure a 36 anni panchina xavi merita rispetto...


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mi pare che sia stato eletto miglior calciatore del Mondiale 2014.Infatti fece i numeri...


E' stato eletto Messi. Kroos miglior calciatore del mondiale mai, nemmeno ci va lontanamente vicino. Nessuno della Germania ha spiccato particolarmente in realtà, hanno avuto invece un grande collettivo. Il migliore mi pare chiaro che fu James.


----------



## Renegade (28 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Preferisco in assoluto Kroos!!Mi pare che nel Bayern giocava quasi sempre da mezzala. Infatti secondo me il suo ruolo non è quello del regista.Sia chiaro, lo fa in maniera a dir poco divina, ma ho notato che rispetto a quando giocava nel Bayern, va poco al tiro.Questo è un peccato perchè Toni ha una sleppa da fuori che fa paura.Lo seguo da sempre...E' un calciatore che mi fa impazzire.Tecnico,intelligente,serio,bravo anche in fase difensiva.Insomma un vero mostro.
> 
> Rackitic è fortissimo pure lui, ma a differenza di Kroos mi sembra un calciatore che basa il suo gioco più sul fisico che sulla pura tecnica.Per l'amor di Dio è fortissimo, ma questa cosa mi fa pensare che la carriera di Rackitic sarà molto più breve rispetto a quella di Kroos, almeno ad alti livelli.Toni per me è più completo.Forse quest'anno Ivan è stato più decisivo, ma vorrei ricordare che Kroos è stato il calciatore che ha giocato più partite nel Real Madrid.E' arrivato a fine stagione col collo strozzato.
> Arrigo Sacchi durante le trasmissioni sulla Champions disse che Kross a Madrid lo chiamano "Il Geometra" perchè sa sempre cosa fare e non sbaglia praticamente mai nulla.Ha una media di passaggi riusciti che fa paura.Non vorrei dire cavolate, ma mi pare che pure Ancelotti disse che a Kross non doveva mai dire nulla perchè entrava in campo sapendo già cosa fare.
> ...



Pensare che potevamo prenderli noi...



Love ha scritto:


> tutti e due pagati relativamente poco...anzi pochissimo...rakitic 15 e kroos 25...a me piace tanto rakitic...uno che se pure a 36 anni panchina xavi merita rispetto...



Figurati quanto ridicolo diventa il prezzo di Bertolacci a confronto...


----------



## Torros (1 Aprile 2016)

dopo averli seguiti attentamente preferisco Rakitic. Kroos è un organizzatore di gioco migliore nel senso che fa girare meglio la squadra, ma nel passaggio finale non mi pare un fenomeno. Nel senso che raramente gli ho visto verticalizzare verso le punte alla Pirlo per intenderci. Fa praticamente solo cambi di gioco a destra e sinistra. Rakitic che pure nei cambi di gioco non gli è poi tanto inferiore, è meglio in fase difensiva e anche nel passaggio finale. Se la giocano nel tiro..


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> dopo averli seguiti attentamente preferisco Rakitic. Kroos è un organizzatore di gioco migliore nel senso che fa girare meglio la squadra, ma nel passaggio finale non mi pare un fenomeno. Nel senso che raramente gli ho visto verticalizzare verso le punte alla Pirlo per intenderci. Fa praticamente solo cambi di gioco a destra e sinistra. Rakitic che pure nei cambi di gioco non gli è poi tanto inferiore, è meglio in fase difensiva e anche nel passaggio finale. Se la giocano nel tiro..



rakitic è più offensivo per quello fa le cose che dici te, kroos come livello di giocatore sta almeno uno due gradini sopra secondo me..


----------



## gheorghehagi (1 Aprile 2016)

ivan rakitic senza alcun dubbio


----------



## prebozzio (1 Aprile 2016)

Io prendo Kroos.


----------



## Torros (1 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> rakitic è più offensivo per quello fa le cose che dici te, kroos come livello di giocatore sta almeno uno due gradini sopra secondo me..



a si e per quale motivo? fammi indovinare, forse perché ha vinto il mondiale con la Germania? 
Rakitic è un giocatore più totale e più completo per quanto mi riguarda. Penso che il croato giocherebbe al posto di Kroos in qualsiasi squadra del mondo, hanno caratteristiche simili ma Rakitic si sbatte ed è più forte in interdizione, dettaglio non da poco. Tra due giocatori che mi offrono qualità simili io mi prendo quello che mi da più copertura.

Kroos è il Xabi Alonso dei poveri(intendo il miglior Xabi), fa molte cose dello spagnole, ma non con la stessa qualità e nemmeno quantità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> a si e per quale motivo? fammi indovinare, forse perché ha vinto il mondiale con la Germania?
> Rakitic è un giocatore più totale e più completo per quanto mi riguarda. Penso che il croato giocherebbe al posto di Kroos in qualsiasi squadra del mondo, hanno caratteristiche simili ma Rakitic si sbatte ed è più forte in interdizione, dettaglio non da poco. Tra due giocatori che mi offrono qualità simili io mi prendo quello che mi da più copertura.
> 
> Kroos è il Xabi Alonso dei poveri(intendo il miglior Xabi), fa molte cose dello spagnole, ma non con la stessa qualità e nemmeno quantità.



kroos da molto più equilibrio, rakitic è solo prevalentemente un giocatore di costruzione, kroos è un uomo d'ordine, imposta il gioco rompe l'azione, ha il lancio corto e lungo senza fare cose trascendentali, ha il tiro da fuori, ha forza fisica in più rispetto al croato e sa fare molto bene da schermo davanti la difesa oltre a poter fare pure la mezzala e il trequartista, rakitc è solo un giocatore molto fantasioso con ottimi piedi ma tatticamente secondo me è inferiore, quello superiore a entrambi a mio modo di vedere è modric..se mi consenti xabi alonso aveva più qualità sia di rakitic che di kroos


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kroos da molto più equilibrio, rakitic è solo prevalentemente un giocatore di costruzione, kroos è un uomo d'ordine, imposta il gioco rompe l'azione, ha il lancio corto e lungo senza fare cose trascendentali, ha il tiro da fuori, ha forza fisica in più rispetto al croato e sa fare molto bene da schermo davanti la difesa oltre a poter fare pure la mezzala e il trequartista, rakitc è solo un giocatore molto fantasioso con ottimi piedi ma tatticamente secondo me è inferiore, quello superiore a entrambi a mio modo di vedere è modric..se mi consenti xabi alonso aveva più qualità sia di rakitic che di kroos



D'accordo su tutto, anche se secondo me Rakitic lo "sottovaluti" un po' troppo.
Nel senso che tra Kroos e Rakitic non saprei veramente chi scegliere, credo dipenda dal tipo di squadra che hai.
Il Barca di Kroos se ne fa poco, il Real di Rakitic uguale.

D'accordo soprattutto sulla superiorità di Modric, giocatore totale straordinario che ha sciupato un bel pezzo di carriera agli Spurs meritando palcoscenici molto migliori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto, anche se secondo me Rakitic lo "sottovaluti" un po' troppo.
> Nel senso che tra Kroos e Rakitic non saprei veramente chi scegliere, credo dipenda dal tipo di squadra che hai.
> Il Barca di Kroos se ne fa poco, il Real di Rakitic uguale.
> 
> D'accordo soprattutto sulla superiorità di Modric, giocatore totale straordinario che ha sciupato un bel pezzo di carriera agli Spurs meritando palcoscenici molto migliori.



rakitic non l'ho mai reputato fortissimo, un ottimo giocatore che l'anno scorso ha fatto una stagione pazzesca


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> rakitic non l'ho mai reputato fortissimo, un ottimo giocatore che l'anno scorso ha fatto una stagione pazzesca



Per giocare nel centrocampo più forte del mondo da almeno 10 anni devi essere un campione.
Per togliere il posto ad una leggenda come Xavi, devi essere più che un campione.

Non ci è riuscito Fabregas, ce l'ha fatta Rakitic.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Aprile 2016)

Forse il confronto andrebbe fatto tra Rakitic e Modric, Kroos semmai andrebbe valutato con Busquets, (parlo ovviamente della posizione che occupano nelle squadre di club, non delle caratteristiche tecniche dei 4 giocatori).

Comunque è una bella lotta: personalmente dalla metà campo in giù prendo Kroos, da metà campo in su prendo Rakitic.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Forse il confronto andrebbe fatto tra Rakitic e Modric, Kroos semmai andrebbe valutato con Busquets, (parlo ovviamente della posizione che occupano nelle squadre di club, non delle caratteristiche tecniche dei 4 giocatori).
> 
> Comunque è una bella lotta: personalmente dalla metà campo in giù prendo Kroos, da metà campo in su prendo Rakitic.



questo è un discorso che ha più senso già


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2016)

Come ha detto Snake, sono due giocatori diversi e per questo, come ha detto Jino, complementari; infatti in un centrocampo a 3 ci starebbero alla perfezione tutti e due: il croato a creare gioco ma anche a puntare la porta; il tedesco a creare gioco ma a dare più copertura.


----------



## Torros (2 Aprile 2016)

Kroos davanti alla difesa non ci può giocare, perché la copertura che offre è scarsa. Non difende granché. Infatti al Real adesso ci gioca Casemiro.

Ripeto Kroos ottimo giocatore molto ordinato molto lineare, ma sposta poco. Raramente fa il passaggio decisivo o la giocata vincente. E' elegante, molto ordinato è preciso, ha un bel tiro, ma non ha genio e non offre granché copertura difensiva.

Se devo scegliere chi avere in squadra tra un Busquets(rivalutato da me) e un Kroos mi piglio lo spagnolo tutti i giorni.
Raggio d'azione inferiore, anche se Sergio è migliorato molto nelle verticalizzazioni, ma più bravo nel gestire il possesso e molto più forte in difesa. Al fianco di sergio piazzo un Modric, Rakitic, un Verratti o un Fabregas ed ecco che kroos non mi serve a niente, tutti questi tolto Fabregas offrono molta più copertura in difesa, Verratti più capacità di controllare le partite stile Xavi, Modric molto più genio e inventiva, Fabreagas nettamente superiore nell'ultimo passaggio stile Pirlo, Rakitic è il perfetto compromesso tra incursore, intenditore, playmaker con anche una bella castagna da fuori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Kroos davanti alla difesa non ci può giocare, perché la copertura che offre è scarsa. Non difende granché. Infatti al Real adesso ci gioca Casemiro.
> 
> Ripeto Kroos ottimo giocatore molto ordinato molto lineare, ma sposta poco. Raramente fa il passaggio decisivo o la giocata vincente. E' elegante, molto ordinato è preciso, ha un bel tiro, ma non ha genio e non offre granché copertura difensiva.
> 
> ...



in sostanza kroos è solo bello a vedersi ma non sa fare nulla, ma dai, è un giocatore completo anche se non ha il lancio in profondità alla pirlo ma sa fare tutto, non è che non offre copertura, casemiro è più veloce nei recuperi quindi gioca lui in quella posizione ma può farlo tranquillamente il regista, dipende sempre da come è strutturato il centrocampo, se hai due cursori che corrono kroos ci sta alla grande, ovvio che se giochi coi vari isco james modric serve un po più di copertura..


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2016)

Leggendo il forum in questi giorni ho compreso che io di calcio non capisco nulla.

Infatti ho sempre giudicato il capitano del Milan un centrocampista poco più che mediocre, mentre invece ho sempre considerato Kroos uno dei migliori e più vincenti centrocampisti in attività. Invece scopro con stupore che Montolivo è un fenomeno e che Kroos è un totale incapace.

Sono proprio un ignorante della materia footbaalistica


----------



## Torros (2 Aprile 2016)

Kroos è certamente più forte di Montolivo, ma Montolivo tempo fa non era il mediocre di oggi. 

Ho letto paragoni in un altro *Forum *di *Calcio* tra Kroos e Pirlo, stiamo bestemmiando, Kroos è molto forte ma non è un fenomeno per me. Un paio d'anni fa con i vari Gerrard, Lampard, Scholes, Pirlo, Xavi, Xabi Alonso ancora al top sarebbe stato uno tra tanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Kroos davanti alla difesa non ci può giocare, perché la copertura che offre è scarsa. Non difende granché. Infatti al Real adesso ci gioca Casemiro.
> 
> Ripeto Kroos ottimo giocatore molto ordinato molto lineare, ma sposta poco. Raramente fa il passaggio decisivo o la giocata vincente. E' elegante, molto ordinato è preciso, ha un bel tiro, ma non ha genio e non offre granché copertura difensiva.
> 
> ...


Potresti fare benissimo un centrocampo Busquets-Kroos-Rakitic, oppure Busquets-Kroos-Fabregas, ma anche Busquets-Kroos-Modric. 
Kroos è un regista di raccordo tra la difesa e il centrocampo, gli altri sono registi di raccordo tra il centrocampo e l'attacco. Dipende da come si vuole giocare e da cosa si chiede ai calciatori schierati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leggendo il forum in questi giorni ho compreso che io di calcio non capisco nulla.
> 
> Infatti ho sempre giudicato il capitano del Milan un centrocampista poco più che mediocre, mentre invece ho sempre considerato Kroos uno dei migliori e più vincenti centrocampisti in attività. Invece scopro con stupore che Montolivo è un fenomeno e che Kroos è un totale incapace.
> 
> Sono proprio un ignorante della materia footbaalistica



sono ignorante quanto te allora, mi piacerebbe capirne di più di calcio ma purtroppo non ci arrivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Kroos è certamente più forte di Montolivo, ma Montolivo tempo fa non era il mediocre di oggi.
> 
> Ho letto paragoni in un altro *Forum *di *Calcio* tra Kroos e Pirlo, stiamo bestemmiando, Kroos è molto forte ma non è un fenomeno per me. Un paio d'anni fa con i vari Gerrard, Lampard, Scholes, Pirlo, Xavi, Xabi Alonso ancora al top sarebbe stato uno tra tanti.



apprendo quindi che in condizioni normali montolivo è superiore a kroos, se il real propone uno scambio non dovremmo accettare..


----------



## Torros (2 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> apprendo quindi che in condizioni normali montolivo è superiore a kroos, se il real propone uno scambio non dovremmo accettare..



dove? dove ho scritto che Montolivo è meglio di Kroos?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> dove? dove ho scritto che Montolivo è meglio di Kroos?



hai detto che ora è un mediocre ma hai lasciato intendere che prima era un signor centrocampista, e siccome hai detto che Kroos non è un campione..


----------



## ralf (29 Dicembre 2016)

Riesumo questo thread per farvi vedere un video con i migliori cross field passes di Toni Kroos.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Riesumo questo thread per farvi vedere un video con i migliori cross field passes di Toni Kroos.



Basta questo video per smontare tutte le assurde teorie su Kroos. Giocatore normale, si si...


----------



## ralf (29 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Basta questo video per smontare tutte le assurde teorie su Kroos. Giocatore normale, si si...



Kroos pagato 25m Bertolacci 20m .


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Sono due giocatori straordinari ma se proprio devo scegliere non ho dubbi...Toni Kroos
Un giocatore che adoro...fino al punto di assegnargli il Pallone d'oro 2014...ai Mondiali Brasiliani è stato semplicemente fantastico


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Kroos pagato 25m Bertolacci 20m .



Fessi quelli del Bayern a privarsene così.


----------



## Snake (29 Dicembre 2016)

Rakitic è un anno abbondante che sta facendo pena, campa di rendita della prima stagione a Barcellona.


----------

